# Douglas Fir for patio furniture?



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a bunch of DF lumber left over from a large pergola project. Then range from 2 x 10 and 2 x 12, 15 to 17 feet long to 6x6 and 8x8 post lengths. I was thinking of making a long (~14 ft) patio table and maybe some benches to use-up the lumber.

I had a conversation with someone at the hardware store the other day who recommended not to do that. He said that DF is horrible stuff for patio furniture.

I wanted to get some expert opinion on this. I need to plane and joint the boards in order to make a decent table top. My guess is I'd use the 8x8 post cut-offs for the table legs.

I'd finish with Ready Seal stain.

Any major issues with this idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Doug Fir is great for outdoor furniture. If treated with ACQ it'll last 30 years. Dunno how it would take stain, but it paints really well.

And a 14 ft table out of Doug Fir is gonna be HEAVY.

p.s. Watch out for the pitch pockets.


----------



## marthincho (Nov 21, 2017)

Maylar said:


> p.s. Watch out for the pitch pockets.


Learned that one that hard way. Just got done building a massive 50 ft x 15 ft x 12 ft high pergola entirely out of DF.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, go ahead. DF can take more hard knocks than the softer conifer woods.
Plus, you have the stuff lying around.

I like the abrupt finish to each growth ring so I would not stain it too dark.

You have learned all there is to learn about DF splintering on the off side of a cut. Amen.

After your first finish coat is really good and hard, skim the surface with extra-coarse steel wool.
The flat strands shave off all the raised grain = done = never any sanding.


----------



## ThomasArnold (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello, sorry for bumping this! Is DF still a good option, or I can choose something even better. I hope that the furniture I got online will last me for long time. Garden furniture is typically made of weather-resistant materials such as aluminum which is rust-proof. The oldest surviving examples of garden furniture were found in the gardens of Pompeii. This is why it is important for it to be qualitative and durable. I bought my outside furniture from an online shop. I use it if three years and I think that the furniture s very good. It looks very good even after rains and hot days under the sun.

*__*
https://www.gardenfurniture.co.uk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Thomas - welcome to the forum.
it would be a good idea to go into detail about what you want to build.
drawings, sketches or sample photos will help a great deal.
as well as how your projects will be used, exposed to the elements occasionally or full time.
and - what part of the world are you in ??


----------

